# Extended deer season?? article



## Researcher31726 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you have not already cruised the "deer hunting" forum and posted a reply, or sent me a PM, or an e/m, I hope you'll take some time and do this.  It was some southwest Georgia folks that asked me to do the article, and I'd like your input, too.  I have already gotten some from you, and I 'preciate that.
Thanks!
Sue Jones type:  researcher31726@yahoo.com)


----------

